# Home made heated Grips Troy Bilt 42010



## JimsTroyBilt (Dec 7, 2017)

*Delete this post / duplicate post*

I am new to this forum.....I want to share my experience with owners of older model Troy Bilts.......I own a 1995 circa Troy Bilt 42010. Great machine and by far the best purchase I ever made. It still runs great and is a very solid machine. I recently got the bug to get my hand warmers working again (the last time I remember them working was like 10 yrs ago). So I searched with no luck. Not even any used ones to be had. Now I'm looking at industrial electronic web sites for something that may work. I find a company up north that sells something called an Enclosurer Heater. It sounds like it may work as it runs on 12 VAC/VDC up to 120 Volts as well. I've spent stupid money before so I decided to give it a try as they were only $11.00 each. I removed the old ceramic blocks in the handles and installed the new heaters....and all I can say is AMAZING !! With the engine at operating RPM's, the heaters heat to 210-220 degrees. The way I mounted them in the grips, it sits elevated in the bars and radiates heat at the exact spot the old ceramics were mounted. I can pass the info to anyone who wants to be ambitious and try this themselves (with no liability on my part). Here's a couple of pix........


----------



## Paul Sanchez (Feb 4, 2018)

*Hand Warmers*

Hi, I have the same machine and love it. However, my hand warmers stopped working 10 years ago! Could you tell me what parts to purchase and where you got them? Many thanks, Paul


----------



## JimsTroyBilt (Dec 7, 2017)

Paul Sanchez said:


> Hi, I have the same machine and love it. However, my hand warmers stopped working 10 years ago! Could you tell me what parts to purchase and where you got them? Many thanks, Paul



This thread should have been deleted. However my other thread has the info your looking for.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ilt-model-42010-home-made-heated-handles.html
Also check out a response on the other thread showing someone found a similar OEM heater online. 
Good Luck


----------



## Roy 69 (1 mo ago)

JimsTroyBilt said:


> *Delete this post / duplicate post*
> 
> I am new to this forum.....I want to share my experience with owners of older model Troy Bilts.......I own a 1995 circa Troy Bilt 42010. Great machine and by far the best purchase I ever made. It still runs great and is a very solid machine. I recently got the bug to get my hand warmers working again (the last time I remember them working was like 10 yrs ago). So I searched with no luck. Not even any used ones to be had. Now I'm looking at industrial electronic web sites for something that may work. I find a company up north that sells something called an Enclosurer Heater. It sounds like it may work as it runs on 12 VAC/VDC up to 120 Volts as well. I've spent stupid money before so I decided to give it a try as they were only $11.00 each. I removed the old ceramic blocks in the handles and installed the new heaters....and all I can say is AMAZING !! With the engine at operating RPM's, the heaters heat to 210-220 degrees. The way I mounted them in the grips, it sits elevated in the bars and radiates heat at the exact spot the old ceramics were mounted. I can pass the info to anyone who wants to be ambitious and try this themselves (with no liability on my part). Here's a couple of pix........


engine at operating RPM's, the heaters heat to 210-220 degrees. The way I mounted them in the grips, it sits elevated in the bars and radiates heat at the exact spot the old ceramics were mounted. I can pass the info to anyone who wants to be ambitious and try this themselves (with no liability on my part). Here's a couple of pix........
[/QUOTE]my name is Roy I have the same Troy Built with 10 HP can you please send me the info


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would think that a 200 degree object would burn your hands.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Roy 69 said:


> engine at operating RPM's, the heaters heat to 210-220 degrees. The way I mounted them in the grips, it sits elevated in the bars and radiates heat at the exact spot the old ceramics were mounted. I can pass the info to anyone who wants to be ambitious and try this themselves (with no liability on my part). Here's a couple of pix........


my name is Roy I have the same Troy Built with 10 HP can you please send me the info
[/QUOTE]
Hi Roy this is an old thread they may no longer log on.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> I would think that a 200 degree object would burn your hands.


Not if you wear oven mitts.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Roy 69 said:


> my name is Roy I have the same Troy Built with 10 HP can you please send me the info








RCE 016 | 5W to 9W, round | STEGO, Inc.







www.stego-usa.com













01624.0-03


Enclosure Heater, 12-30VAC/DC, 5W,




www.galco.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

@Roy 69 check out his other post: Troy-Bilt model 42010: home made heated handles


----------

